# Dewalt Quick Grip Clamps



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

When I think of quick grip clamps, I almost always default to the blue and yellow Irwin Quick Grip series. Looks like Dewalt is stepping up their game to try to compete with Irwin with more of an equal footing. Well, at least specification-wise.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It's unlikely DeWalt is actually making these clamps, sounds more like a licensing agreement with an overseas manufacturer.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

bigblockyeti - You are probably right. The design is so similar to the Irwin that I can't help but think they may have a similar manufacturing supply chain.

Still interesting to see, given that Home Depot (in my area) is phasing out the Irwins for Dewalt brand quick clamps.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Phasing out one for another makes sense, even if it's really the same clamp. They don't want internal competition, they want it to look like they're offering what's best for the consumer.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I will say, the Dewalt implementation of the clamp to spreader switch does seem easier to work with that the spring and screw design of the Irwin. Will have to see how they work when they are finally on the shelves.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got some Jorgensen quick grip clamps that have a similar spring clip to turn them from clampers to spreaders. They've been pretty useful.


----------

